# Artwork : Watakushi no Hana



## ProjectVirtue (Sep 3, 2007)

*http://projectvirtue.deviantart.com/art/Watakushi-no-Hana-63952838*


Hey everybody, 
I just got back from Australia about a week ago and i've been pretty distracted and haven't had much time to get back into drawing but i finished up this one that i was working on just before i left.

This one marks the official end of year 1. I'll be making a new Dev ID soon enough and updating with a new picture soon to mark the beggining of year 2. 
This picture was done for a family friend. I saw her picture hanging on the wall and i just stared at it for a while. And she didn't mind allowing me to color it so i took advantage of the offer and i hope i did it justice. 
I'll be posting a new journal soon but in the meantime, 2 more commision slots are still open if anybody wants to take advantage of them, send me a note/email to [email protected]

-------

Lineart - Opencanvas 4.06e
Coloring - Photoshop CS3 extended
Character - Maple'ssss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Time - 8 hours

Please visit the rest of my gallery ^^


----------



## lagman (Sep 3, 2007)

That's pretty, congratulations


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Sep 3, 2007)

It's very very very good, but as theres always something you can work on, I say: Check out her hands, they look a bit out of shape to me?


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 4, 2007)

Her hair/head looks screwy :S


----------



## CrystalSweet (Sep 4, 2007)

that looks amazing!
although, i agree, her hands look kind of shapeless.
but still beautiful!


----------



## HelloKitty (Sep 4, 2007)

I like it.. I don't think the hands are so bad


----------



## crkdshad (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks pretty good.


----------

